# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Lojrat qe luani

## Xemlo

Lojrat qe luani!

Shkruani ketu cilat lojra luani aktualisht ne kompjuter dhe cilat do kishit dashur te kishit.

Po e nis.

Lojrat qe luaj.
Doom 3
Far Cry
Colin McRae Rally 2005
Need for Speed Underground
Toca Race Driver 2
Fifa 2005
Cossacks Back to War
Medal of Honour Pacific Assault
World Championship Snooker 2004
Championship Manager
ej jane dhe shume te tjera

Lojrat qe pres
Half Life 2
Driv3r
Need for Speed Underground 2
GTR

----------


## Chingy

Lojerat qe luaj:

Championship Manager 4

Lojerat qe pres:

Championship Manager 5
Cossacks II

----------


## Sherri

Dri3r Ka Dale Me Kohe Po Ka Probleme Serveri Ku Shkarkohen Se Di Pse Un E Kam Qef Si Loje.

Pastaj Luja:

Fifa 2005
Rainbow Six
Metal Gear

E Ca Te Tjera

Ps:

Qekeni Te Pandare Ju Patriota E Makeni Gjalle Forumin Kshu Ka Lezet

----------


## StormAngel

Luaj:
Counter Strike
1000000 loja online nga web faqet
Luaj Hattrick
Winning Eleven
War Craft
The Age Of Empire
etj etj

----------


## hyperspeeeed

Qe luaj :
(normal) CS
Moto GP2
Freedom Fighter
Toca 2
need for speed (hot pursuit)
etj etj etj 


qe deshiroj:
*Comanche* 
Mafia
Need for speed underground 2

----------


## Xemlo

> Driv3r Ka Dale Me Kohe Po Ka Probleme Serveri Ku Shkarkohen Se Di Pse Un E Kam Qef Si Loje.
> 
> Pastaj Luja:
> 
> Fifa 2005
> Rainbow Six
> Metal Gear
> 
> E Ca Te Tjera
> ...


Driv3r ska dale akoma sherro. Dhe lexoje mire. I bie te jete Driver 3, po ashtu e kane quajtur kete version prandaj e shkruajta dhe une ashtu.

Ku te ndahena ne mo sherro. Gjihmone nga deti anojme e kupto vete ti.

----------


## Sherri

> Driv3r ska dale akoma sherro. Dhe lexoje mire. I bie te jete Driver 3, po ashtu e kane quajtur kete version prandaj e shkruajta dhe une ashtu.
> 
> Ku te ndahena ne mo sherro. Gjihmone nga deti anojme e kupto vete ti.



PATRIOT DRIV3R KA DALE E DI SHUME MIRE PO ZOR SE GJEHET FALAS NEPER INTERNET DHE DISA LINK QE ISHIN I ZHDUKEN.PER MENDIMIN TIM ME MIRE ME E MARR DRIV3R VERSIONIN E PS2 DHE TE SHKARKOSH NJI EMULATOR

----------


## Xemlo

> PATRIOT DRIV3R KA DALE E DI SHUME MIRE PO ZOR SE GJEHET FALAS NEPER INTERNET DHE DISA LINK QE ISHIN I ZHDUKEN.PER MENDIMIN TIM ME MIRE ME E MARR DRIV3R VERSIONIN E PS2 DHE TE SHKARKOSH NJI EMULATOR


O Patrioti im, Driver 3 nuk ka dale akoma. Flitet per daten 1 nentor po ka mundesi ta shtyjne akoma me teper. Driver 3 per PS2 nuk du da shkarkoj se emulator per PS2 XBOX apo Gamecube nuk ekzistojne dhe sma mer mendja qe edhe per nja dy vjet te mira skan per te ekzistu.Gjithe te mirat plako.

----------


## GL_Branch

Age of Empires shume loje e forte.....une lozi nganjehere me shokm p.sh 2 kunder 2 vetave , ose 3 kunder 3 (pra 3 ushtri aleance kunder 3 ushtrise tjeter qe jane aleance) , eshte loje shume e logjikshe.......por edhe Konami eshte e bukur..........kaq se luj rralle

----------


## werewolf

lojrat qe luaj:
Far Cry
True Crimes: Streets of L.A.
Need 4 Speed Underground
Command & conquer Generals 0:hour
loja qe pres:
need for speed underground 2

----------


## La_Lune

> Age of Empires shume loje e forte.....une lozi nganjehere me shokm p.sh 2 kunder 2 vetave , ose 3 kunder 3 (pra 3 ushtri aleance kunder 3 ushtrise tjeter qe jane aleance) , eshte loje shume e logjikshe.......por edhe Konami eshte e bukur..........kaq se luj rralle



Age of empires shume loje e bukur edhe un e luaj shpesh .. 2 me 2 zakonisht se ka me lezet .. 
Cossacs po ashtu shume e bukur edhe pse njesoj jane lojra strategjike ..
Loja e preferuar eshte Country Strike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LeNNoN

Need for Speed Underground
Counter-Strike
Gta3 Vive City
Red Alert


LeNNoN !

----------


## Lamo

UNE LOZ:

COMMAND AND CONQUER GENERALS
METAL GEAR
FIFA 2005

Etj..

LOJRA QE DUA TI MARR DHE NUK PO I GJEJ:
HALF LIFE 2
COMMAND AND CONQUER RENEGADE
HOUSE OF THE DEAD 3

Etj...

----------


## Tupac4ever

Lojrat Qe Luj:

Counter-Strike
GTA-VICE-CITY
fifa2005
warcraft
diablo

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Soldier of Fortune II Double Helix*



*Chessmaster 9000*

----------


## Fotzenland

Principiel edhe une e luaj kete lojen e Chessmaster 9000. Me qe ra fjala cfare rating ke?

Kam dashur te luaj disa here ne internet me nje shokun tim por nuk ia gjeja dot IP e tij. Ose kur krijoja une nje loje ai nuk gjente dot IP time. Ke ndonje ide se cfare mund te jete problemi.

Shnet

----------


## REJDI

NFS 2 eshte me e bukura aty per mua...

REJDI

----------


## ElMajico

E ku mbarojne lojrat qe kam luajtur .... :perqeshje: 

Me e bukura qe po luaj keto kohe dhe spo e shof ketu eshte *Halo*...

Esht fantastike fare....provojeni... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gerdi

Edhe lojrat qe kam luajtur une si numeron dot :P

Kohet e fundit kam qene duke luajtur : 
1.Final Fantasy X ( PS2 )
2.RAW ( PC)
3.NFSU 2 (PC)

Pres qe te marr : 
1.Final Fantasy X-2
2.Splinter Cell

----------


## Spirit_

Me pelqen Black Hawk Down...

E bukur fare.

----------

